# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Νέες πρωτοβουλίες του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου για τη Ναυτιλία

## MIRSINI

Σε πέντε άξονες στηρίζεται η πρόταση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για την προώθηση της εσωτερικής ναυσιπλοΐας στην Ευρώπη, που έχει χρονικό ορίζοντα την περίοδο 2006-2013. Το πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται στους αρμοδίους της εσωτερικής ναυσιπλοΐας όλων των επιπέδων, στον ίδιο τον κλάδο και στα κράτη μέλη. Οι άξονες αυτοί αφορούν:
- Τη δημιουργία ευνοϊκών συνθηκών για τα δρομολόγια και την προσέλκυση νέων αγορών.
- Την τόνωση του εκσυγχρονισμού του στόλου και της καινοτομίας.
- Την προσέλκυση νέων εργαζομένων και αύξηση των επενδύσεων σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό.
- Την προβολή της εσωτερικής ναυσιπλοΐας ως επιτυχούς επιχειρηματικού εταίρου μέσω ενός δικτύου προώθησης.
- Τη δημιουργία κατάλληλης υποδομής για την εσωτερική ναυσιπλοΐα. 
Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή επισημαίνει ότι η εσωτερική ναυσιπλοΐα αποτελεί σημαντική επιλογή για να βελτιωθεί το Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα μεταφορών, το οποίο πάσχει από κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση και καθυστερήσεις και είναι επιβλαβές για το περιβάλλον και υπογραμμίζει ότι η στροφή των εμπορευματικών μεταφορών περισσότερο προς την εσωτερική ναυσιπλοΐα θα βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της συνεχώς αυξανόμενης ροής εμπορευματικών μεταφορών. 
Εξάλλου, η Επιτροπή τονίζει ότι η εσωτερική ναυσιπλοΐα έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες να ενταχθεί πλήρως στις αλυσίδες εφοδιαστικής «από πόρτα σε πόρτα». Το πρόγραμμα δράσης πραγματεύεται πέντε καίριες συνιστώσες: Τα δρομολόγια, το στόλο, τα πληρώματα, την εικόνα και την υποδομή της εσωτερικής ναυσιπλοΐας. «Το σχέδιο δράσης NAIADES αποτελεί συμβολή στην ευρωπαϊκή στρατηγική για την οικονομική ανάπτυξη και την απασχόληση. Με στόλο 11.000 σκάφη και χωρητικότητα ίση προς 10.000 τρένα ή 440.000 φορτηγά, η εσωτερική ναυσιπλοΐα μπορεί να συντελέσει στη δημιουργία αποτελεσματικότερων, πιο αξιόπιστων και πιο συμβατών με το περιβάλλον μεταφορών στην Ευρώπη. Η Ευρώπη δεν μπορεί πλέον να αφήσει αυτό το δυναμικό ανεκμετάλλευτο», δήλωσε ο αντιπρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, Ζακ Μπαρό, αρμόδιος Μεταφορών.   ΠΗΓΗ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνολικά εφτά εκθέσεις -που αφορούν αντίστοιχο αριθμό προτάσεων της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για οδηγίες σχετικά με τη θαλάσσια ασφάλεια- έχουν ήδη παρουσιαστεί στο Κοινοβούλιο. Οι δύο από αυτές (εκθέσεις Vincenzi και Savary) εγκρίθηκαν από την ολομέλεια του Μαρτίου.

Οι πέντε εκθέσεις που συζητήθηκαν την Τρίτη από τους ευρωβουλευτές και οι οποίες θα τεθούν υπό ψηφοφορία την Τετάρτη 25 Απριλίου, έχουν σκοπό να διασφαλίσουν τη θαλάσσια ασφάλεια σε όλα τα στάδια της ζωής ενός πλοίου.

*Μια "ολοκληρωμένη αλυσίδα θαλάσσιας ασφάλειας"*

Η έκθεση της κας Dominique Vlasto από τη Γαλλία για παράδειγμα στοχεύει στην "100% επιθεώρηση των πλοίων" στους ευρωπαϊκούς λιμένες και την "εξάλειψη των πλοίων-σκουπιδιών που μολύνουν", όπως τόνισε κατά τη διάρκεια της Ολομέλειας η εισηγήτρια.

Ο Ιταλός ευρωβουλευτής Paolo Costa από τη μεριά του θέλει να εξασφαλίσει ότι θα υπάρξει υποχρεωτική κάλυψη των επιβατών όλων πλοίων, κάτι που θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για την περίπτωση ανθρώπινων απωλειών (πχ. του χαμού δύο ατόμων που επέβαιναν στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Sea Diamond").

Στις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις των εισηγητών συγκαταλέγονται η δημιουργία μιας επιτροπής αξιολόγησης  των ιδιωτικών εταιριών που πραγματοποιούν τους ελέγχους των πλοίων (έκθεση του Luis De Grandes Pascual), καθώς και η ενδελεχής διερεύνηση των ατυχημάτων από ανεξάρτητα και μόνιμα όργανα (έκθεση Jaromir Kohlicek).Για τον εισηγητή De Grandes Pascual, οι συνολικά εφτά εκθέσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικές και θα πρέπει όλες να εγκριθούν από την ολομέλεια, καθώς θα ικανοποιήσουν την ανάγκη "ολοκληρωμένης αλυσίδας θαλάσσιας ασφάλειας" που υπάρχει.

Πέρα όμως από τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης (ή της επιθεώρησης) των πλοίων που θα γίνεται είτε εκ των προτέρων (μέσω των ελέγχων) είτε εκ των υστέρων (μετά από ένα ενδεχόμενο ατύχημα για παράδειγμα), η κοινοτική δράση προνοεί και για την περίπτωση ατυχημάτων: σύμφωνα με την έκθεση του ευρωβουλευτή Dirk Sterckx, θα πρέπει να οριστεί σε κάθε χώρα μια ανεξάρτητη αρχή η οποία θα έχει το δικαίωμα και την εμπειρογνωμοσύνη να λαμβάνει αναγκαίες αποφάσεις για τη βοήθεια σκαφών που βρίσκονται σε κίνδυνο. Θα αποφευχθεί έτσι το ενδεχόμενο εγκατάλειψης ενός πλοίου από χώρα που φοβάται μήπως το πλοίο αυτό μολύνει τα νερά της.
Πηγή: http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/p...default_el.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

The European Parliament is endorsing Commission proposals to set up a defensive mechanism to protect Europe against the risks of maritime accidents and pollution. MEPs welcome the third maritime safety package (of seven draft directives), which proposes a more proactive policy aimed at restoring conditions for healthy and sustainable competition for those operators who comply with international rules.

Maritime safety has traditionally been a European Parliament priority. Under the previous two maritime safety packages (known as Erika I and Erika II), adopted in the wake of the Erika and Prestige oil-spill accidents, the European Union adopted substantive maritime safety and security legislation. This provides for ship inspections in port, bans the use of single-hull vessels to transport oil, and creates the European Maritime Safety Agency EMSA.

But further measures are needed to prevent accidents and pollution, and to deal with accident aftermaths. The third package includes provisions on flag states' obligations, the inspection regime in EU ports; places for refuge for ships in distress, passenger protection standards, insurance obligations, classification societies and civil liability issues. It aims to create healthy and sustainable competitive conditions for those operators who comply with international rules.

The EP Transport Committee backs the third package, but has substantially amended it. The package consists of seven reports, two of which - on flag state obligations and civil liability - have already been adopted in plenary first reading, at the March 2007 session in Brussels. The other five reports will be adopted during the April plenary session in Strasbourg.Flag state obligationsCivil liabilityPort state controlCommunity vessels traffic monitoring and information systemAccident investigation Liability of carriers of passengers by boat in the event of accidentsShip inspection and survey organisationsWhat happens next?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το φυλλάδιο της EMSA (http://www.emsa.europa.eu/Docs/Techn..._6_2006_gr.pdf) αντιγράφω :
Η μετακίνηση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων (επικίνδυνων) φορτίων και μεγάλου αριθμού επιβατών διά της θαλάσσιας οδού αποτελεί μια εγγενώς επικίνδυνη δραστηριότητα, ακόμα και όταν χρησιμοποιείται σύγχρονη τεχνολογία. Στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν εκατοντάδες πολίτες της ΕΕ έχασαν τη ζωή τους σε ναυτικές τραγωδίες πορθμείων (Estonia, Herald of Free Enterprise και Εξπρές Σάμινα) ενώ χιλιάδες άλλοι έπρεπε να βρουν το κουράγιο και να συνεχίσουν τη ζωή τους. Σημαντικός είναι, επίσης, και ο αριθμός των ναυτικών που χάθηκαν ή τραυματίστηκαν σε πλήθος άλλων ατυχημάτων και, για μια ακόμη φορά, πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που αφέθηκαν να αντιμετωπίσουν μόνοι τους τις επιπτώσεις. Επιπλέον, επί πολλές δεκαετίες, πολίτες υποφέρουν από τις επιπτώσεις της ρύπανσης των ακτών τους ως αποτέλεσμα της ατυχηματικής ή σκόπιμης απόρριψης πετρελαίου από πλοία, ο αριθμός και το μέγεθος των οποίων αυξάνεται ολοένα. Πέραν όλων αυτών, σημειώνονται εκατοντάδες ναυτικά ατυχήματα μικρότερης
σημασίας και χιλιάδες συμβάντα κάθε χρόνο, και το πραγματικό και οικονομικό κόστος όλων αυτών των προβλημάτων είναι τεράστιο, σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου η κυκλοφοριακή πυκνότητα αυξάνεται.
Παρόλο που τα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ ασχολούνται με τα ζητήματα αυτά επί πολλά χρόνια, το ναυάγιο του πετρελαιοφόρου δεξαμενόπλοιου Erika στα παράκτια της ατλαντικής ακτής της Γαλλίας το 1999 και το ναυάγιο του Prestige το 2002, θεωρήθηκαν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι. Έτσι, την περίοδο εκείνη, οι προσπάθειες για τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης εντατικοποιήθηκαν σημαντικά και ξεκίνησε πλειάδα νέων πρωτοβουλιών. Μία από τις πρωτοβουλίες που αναλήφθηκαν ήταν η απόφαση για την ίδρυση ενός οργανισμού που θα μπορούσε να ενεργήσει ως ο τεχνικός και επιχειρησιακός βραχίονας των φορέων λήψης αποφάσεων της ΕΕ, με την εντολή και την ικανότητα να αναλάβει την επίλυση των πολλών διαφορετικών προβλημάτων που έχουν προκύψει ή πρόκειται να προκύψουν στο μέλλον.
Λαμβάνοντας αυτό υπόψη, ιδρύθηκε η ΕΜSΑ, η οποία έως τώρα έχει κληθεί να παράσχει τεχνική και συμβουλευτική υποστήριξη στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή και στα κράτη μέλη σε ορισμένους καίριους τομείς που αφορούν την ασφάλεια και να παρακολουθήσει τους τρόπους με τους οποίους διάφορα κράτη μέλη και οργανισμοί εφαρμόζουν την κοινοτική νομοθεσία. Επιπλέον, της ανατέθηκαν επιχειρησιακά καθήκοντα στον τομέα της αντιμετώπισης της πετρελαϊκής ρύπανσης. Γενικός στόχος της είναι να συμβάλλει σημαντικά στη σταδιακή βελτίωση της ασφάλειας στα κοινοτικά ύδατα. Για την επίτευξη του στόχου αυτού, η ΕΜSΑ αναγνωρίζει πλήρως τη σημασία της αποτελεσματικής συνεργασίας με πολλούς διαφορετικούς φορείς, ιδίως, τα ευρωπαϊκά θεσμικά όργανα, τις αρχές των κρατών μελών, διεθνείς οργανισμούς και τον ναυτιλιακό κλάδο. Το έργο που έχει ανατεθεί στην Υπηρεσία είναι σημαντικό δεδομένου του βαθμού δραστηριοποίησης της ΕΕ στον τομέα των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών. Για να γίνει αυτό πιο κατανοητό αρκεί να αναφερθεί ότι τα 25 κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ διαθέτουν περισσότερους από 600 μείζονες λιμένες στις χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων ακτογραμμές τους, οι οποίοι διεκπεραιώνουν το 90% του εξωτερικού εμπορίου της ΕΕ και περίπου το 35% του εμπορίου μεταξύ των χωρών της ΕΕ. Εν μέσω όλων αυτών, υπάρχει ένας ολοένα αυξανόμενος αριθμός δεξαμενόπλοιων που μεταφέρουν όλο και μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες πετρελαίου και άλλων επικίνδυνων ουσιών μέσω ευαίσθητων περιοχών όπως η Μεσόγειος και η Βαλτική.
Το παρόν φυλλάδιο προορίζεται να αποτελέσει μια πρώτη παρουσίαση του έργου της Υπηρεσίας και να παρέχει συνοπτικές πληροφορίες για τα σημαντικότερα τμήματα του προγράμματος εργασίας, ωστόσο, υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμη καθήκοντα τα οποία δεν μνημονεύονται. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες διατίθενται στον δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΜSΑ στη διεύθυνση www.emsa.europa.eu.

----------


## chrondi

Ανταποκρινόμενος σε προσωπικό μήνυμα-παράκληση να αναφέρω τις πρωτοβουλίες που έχουν αναληφθεί σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο για παρεμβάσεις στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας (*αυστηρότεροι κανόνες για την ασφάλεια στην θάλασσα)*, σας πληροφορώ ότι εξ όσων τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω αυτές είναι οι εκθέσεις *Vincenzi σχετικά με τις υποχρεώσεις του κράτους σημαίας* και *Savary για την αστική ευθύνη*. Από πλευράς άλλωστε Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, ο νέος αρμόδιος για τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα Επίτροπος έχει επιστατήσει την εκπόνηση μιας ογκώδους ανάλυσης με τη μορφή Πράσινης Βίβλου για μια θαλάσσια πολιτική (τίτλος: Προς μια μελλοντική Θαλάσσια Πολιτική για την Ένωση : Ένα Ευρωπαϊκό όραμα για τους ωκεανούς και τις θάλασσες). Ως προς την Πράσινη αυτή Βίβλο, συνοπτικά αναφέρω τα εξής:

Η Πράσινη Βίβλος εντάσσεται άμεσα στη στρατηγική της Λισαβόνας . Στόχος είναι η επίτευξη αειφόρου ανάπτυξης με τη συμφιλίωση της οικονομικής, κοινωνικής και περιβαλλοντικής διάστασης της αξιοποίησης των πόρων των ωκεανών και των θαλασσών. Για το λόγο αυτό, οι πόροι αυτοί πρέπει να βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο της συζήτησης.
Οι θαλάσσιες δραστηριότητες αποτελούν ένα σημαντικό τομέα για τη στρατηγική της Λισαβόνας, λαμβανομένης υπόψη της σημασίας της θαλάσσιας οικονομίας. Εκτιμάται ότι ποσοστό περίπου 3 έως 5% του ακαθάριστου εγχώριου προϊόντος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (ΕΕ) προέρχεται από τους τομείς που έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα. Η ΕΕ αποτελεί ηγετική ναυτική δύναμη παγκοσμίως, ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά:
τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές (χάρη στο μέγεθος των εμπορικών συναλλαγών δια θαλάσσης)· τον παράκτιο τουρισμό (χάρη στο γεγονός ότι τα δύο τρίτα των συνόρων της Ένωσης βρέχονται από θάλασσες)· την προμήθεια ενεργειακών πόρων στην ανοικτή θάλασσα (χάρη στους πόρους πετρελαίου και φυσικού αερίου της Βόρειας Θάλασσας)· τη ναυπηγική τεχνολογία (χάρη στην κατασκευή πλοίων τα οποία διακρίνονται από πλευράς πολυπλοκότητας, ασφάλειας και περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων)· τις συναφείς υπηρεσίες (χάρη στην ανάπτυξη τεχνογνωσίας στον τομέα της θαλάσσιας τεχνολογίας). Επιπλέον, η ΕΕ κατέχει ηγετική θέση σε πολλούς τομείς με αναπτυξιακό δυναμικό, όπως η κατασκευή κρουαζιερόπλοιων, οι ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας και οι λιμένες. 
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κοινωνικοοικονομική σημασία των κλάδων αυτών καθώς και τη σημασία των αποτελεσματικών θαλάσσιων μεταφορών για μια Ευρώπη προσανατολισμένη στις εξαγωγές, είναι σημαντικό να διατηρηθεί η ανταγωνιστικότητα στους τομείς αυτούς. Για το λόγο αυτό, η Πράσινη Βίβλος εξετάζει τους παράγοντες ανταγωνιστικότητας: την κατάσταση του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος, τις επιστημονικές γνώσεις για όλες τις πτυχές που συνδέονται με τους ωκεανούς, την καινοτομία και τη τεχνογνωσία του εργατικού δυναμικού.

Η Πράσινη Βίβλος καλεί τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη να συμμετάσχουν στην ανάπτυξη μιας διατομεακής θεώρησης των ωκεανών και των θαλασσών. Τα μέρη μπορούν να υποβάλουν έως τις 30 Ιουνίου 2007 τις παρατηρήσεις τους στην Επιτροπή για τα θέματα που εθίγησαν. Μέχρι το τέλος του 2007, η Επιτροπή θα ολοκληρώσει τη διαδικασία με την εκπόνηση ανακοίνωσης, η οποία θα εμπεριέχει τις προτάσεις της για το μέλλον.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

IP/07/1463
Βρυξέλλες, 10 Οκτωβρίου 2007
Ωκεανός ευκαιριών: η Επιτροπή προτείνει μια ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική για την ΕΕ

Η Επιτροπή ενέκρινε σήμερα ανακοίνωση στην οποία διατυπώνει το όραμά της για μια ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική στην ΕΕ, καθώς και λεπτομερές σχέδιο δράσης το οποίο προβλέπει ένα φιλόδοξο πρόγραμμα εργασίας για τα επόμενα έτη. Επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις, τεράστιες πρόοδοι στην τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη, η παγκοσμιοποίηση, η κλιματική αλλαγή και η θαλάσσια ρύπανση μεταβάλλουν ταχύτατα τη σχέση της Ευρώπης με τις θάλασσες και τους ωκεανούς, με όλες τις ευκαιρίες και προκλήσεις που συνεπάγεται αυτό. Μια ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική θα επιτρέψει στην Ένωση να αντιμετωπίσει τις μελλοντικές προκλήσεις. Η παρούσα πρόταση θεμελιώνεται σε μια εκτενή δημόσια διαβούλευση η οποία έληξε τον προηγούμενο Ιούνιο και αποτελεί το έργο συντονιστικής ομάδας 10 Επιτρόπων με πρόεδρο τον Joe Borg. Η ανακοίνωση και το σχέδιο δράσης συνοδεύονται από έκθεση σχετικά με τα αποτελέσματα της διαβούλευσης, τα οποία δείχνουν ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι φορείς στηρίζουν θερμά την πρωτοβουλία της Επιτροπής.
Ο Πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής, Jos&#233; Manuel Barroso, ο οποίος ξεκίνησε τη νέα προσέγγιση της θαλάσσιας πολιτικής, δήλωσε: «Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι μεγάλο μέρος του μέλλοντός μας βρίσκεται στο αναξιοποίητο δυναμικό των ωκεανών. Η πρότασή μας για μια ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική αποσκοπεί στη δημιουργία ανάπτυξης, θέσεων εργασίας και βιωσιμότητας. Την σχεδιάσαμε με στόχο την προώθηση του κοινού μας ευρωπαϊκού συμφέροντος και την αξιοποίηση όλων των ευκαιριών που προσφέρουν οι ωκεανοί, ενεργώντας ταυτόχρονα κατά τρόπο βιώσιμο. Αυτό αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της στρατηγικής μας για τον εκσυγχρονισμό της Ευρώπης και την προετοιμασία της για το παγκοσμιοποιημένο περιβάλλον».
Ο Επίτροπος Αλιείας και Ναυτιλιακών Υποθέσεων, Joe Borg, πρόσθεσε: «Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι φορείς στην ΕΕ εξέφρασαν την άποψή τους κι εμείς τους ακούσαμε.
Αυτό είναι καίριας σημασίας πρώτο βήμα για τους ωκεανούς και τις θάλασσες της Ευρώπης· η άντληση του δυναμικού και η αντιμετώπιση των προσκλήσεων της θαλάσσιας Ευρώπης θα είναι ο κοινός μας στόχος. Θα μας επιτρέψει να αξιοποιήσουμε στο μέγιστο βαθμό τους θαλάσσιους πόρους μας και θα βοηθήσει
την Ευρώπη να αντιμετωπίσει ορισμένες από τις μεγαλύτερες προκλήσεις που έχει μπροστά της».
Έως σήμερα, η διαχείριση των διαφορετικών δραστηριοτήτων και πολιτικών που συνδέονται με τις θάλασσες αντιμετωπιζόταν σε ευρύτερα τομεακό επίπεδο. Μια ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική θα αλλάξει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χαράσσεται η πολιτική και λαμβάνονται οι αποφάσεις στους τομείς της ναυτιλίας, με πλήρη τήρηση της αρχής της επικουρικότητας. Αυτό θα επιτρέψει στις συναφείς αρχές να αναλύουν την αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ των διαφόρων κλάδων και των οικείων τομέων πολιτικής και να τους λαμβάνουν υπόψη σε κάθε επίπεδο, ώστε να αναπτυχθούν κοινά εργαλεία με στόχο να αξιοποιούνται οι συνέργειες και να αποφεύγονται οι διαφωνίες. Η νέα πολιτική θα θεμελιώνεται στα δυνατά σημεία της Ευρώπης όσον αφορά τη θαλάσσια έρευνα, την τεχνολογία και την καινοτομία. Θα βασίζεται στην Ατζέντα της Λισαβόνας για περισσότερες και καλύτερες θέσεις εργασίας και ανάπτυξη καθώς και στην πρωταρχική δέσμευση της ΕΕ για τη διασφάλιση του ότι η οικονομική ανάπτυξη δεν θα αποβεί εις βάρος της βιωσιμότητας του περιβάλλοντος.
Η ανακοίνωση καθώς και το συνοδευτικό σχέδιο δράσης περιλαμβάνουν σειρά συγκεκριμένων μέτρων που θα ξεκινήσουν κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας της σημερινής Επιτροπής. Τα μέτρα αυτά καλύπτουν ένα ευρύ φάσμα θεμάτων που κυμαίνονται από τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές ως την ανταγωνιστικότητα των ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων, την απασχόληση, την επιστημονική έρευνα, την αλιεία και την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος και προβλέπουν:
- Έναν Ευρωπαϊκό χώρο θαλάσσιων μεταφορών χωρίς σύνορα
- Την Ευρωπαϊκή Στρατηγική για τη θαλάσσια έρευνα
- Ολοκληρωμένες εθνικές θαλάσσιες πολιτικές οι οποίες θα αναπτυχθούν από τα κράτη μέλη
- Ολοκληρωμένο δίκτυο για τη θαλάσσια εποπτεία
- Οδικό χάρτη για τη θαλάσσια χωροταξία των κρατών μελών
- Εξάλειψη της «πειρατικής» αλιείας και καταστροφικών αλιευτικών πρακτικών
όπως είναι η αλιεία στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα με τράτες βυθού
- Προώθηση ενός ευρωπαϊκού δικτύου ναυτιλιακών ομίλων
- Αναθεώρηση των απαλλαγών που προβλέπει το εργατικό δίκαιο όσον αφορά
τους τομείς της ναυτιλίας και της αλιείας
- Ένα Ευρωπαϊκό δίκτυο θαλάσσιων παρατηρήσεων και δεδομένων
- Μια στρατηγική για τον περιορισμό των επιπτώσεων της κλιματικής αλλαγής στις παράκτιες περιοχές.
Η υλοποίηση του σχεδίου δράσης ξεκίνησε ήδη σήμερα, καθώς ο Επίτροπος Spidla παρουσίασε την αναθεώρηση των εξαιρέσεων του εργατικού δικαίου στους τομείς της ναυτιλίας και ο Επίτροπος Piebalgs δημοσίευσε έκθεση σχετικά με τη διασύνδεση μεταξύ της ενεργειακής πολιτικής της ΕΕ και της νέας ολοκληρωμένηςθαλάσσιας πολιτικής. Η ολοκληρωμένη θαλάσσια πολιτική θα επιτύχει μόνον με τη συνεχή δέσμευση και στήριξη όλων των οικείων παραγόντων και ενδιαφερόμενων φορέων. Η Επιτροπή θα συνεχίσει να συνεργάζεται με τους ενδιαφερόμενους φορείς και τις αρχές σε ευρωπαϊκό, εθνικό και περιφερειακό επίπεδο, ώστε το όραμά της να γίνει πραγματικότητα.
Περαιτέρω πρωτοβουλίες θα ακολουθήσουν τις επόμενες εβδομάδες όσον αφορά την πολιτική για τους λιμένες, τα αλιεύματα και την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
Για την πλήρη δέσμη μέτρων καθώς και για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις ναυτιλιακές υποθέσεις μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε στον ιστότοπο:
http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/index_en.html
Βλ. επίσης MEMO/07/403.
Mireille Thom: 02/299 16 30
Lone Mikkelsen: 02/296 05 67

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η "Γαλάζια Βίβλος" για τη ολοκληρωμένη ανυτιλιακή πολιτική βρίσκεται στην παραπάνω διύθυνση στο αρχείο http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...575:FIN:EL:PDF

----------


## Asterias

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

Αν και ακόμα δεν έχω πλήρη άποψη, από τα λίγα που κατάλαβα πιστευετε πως είναι συγκρίσημα τα κόστη μεταφορών μεταξύ θαλάσσιας και επίγειας μεταφοράς εντός Ε.Ε.. Θεωρώ πως καλά τα λένε αλλά τα  Ευρωκίνητρα τα οποία θα υπάρξουν για να επενδύσει ο Εφοπλιστής σε τέτοιου είδους μεταφορές, δε νομίζω ότι είναι τα πρέποντα σε αναλογία με τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν και με τις πολιτικές που παρουσιάζονται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αστερία αν δεις στα στοιχεία που παρατίθενται (http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/...hipping_el.pdf):
"H ναυτιλία είναι υπεύθυνη για το 90 % του εμπορίου της Ευρώπης και
*το 40 % όλων των εσωτερικών συναλλαγών σε χιλιομετρικούς τόνους.* Το θαλάσσιο εμπόριο έχει τετραπλασιαστεί τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια. Η θαλάσσια μεταφορά εμπορευματοκιβωτίων έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά από το 2000 και αναμένεται να τριπλασιαστεί μέχρι το 2020."

Και σίγουρα θα συνεχίσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ενδοκοινοτικών μεταφορών να γίνονται δια θαλάσσης. Από το στοιχείο αυτό συμπεραίνω ότι το κόστος είναι συγκρίσιμο. Και ανοίγονται μεγάλες προοπτικές αν αναβαθμιστούν οι υποδομές συνδυασμένων μεταφορών όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Asterias

Καλά σίγουρα είναι αναπτυσσόμενες οι ενδοκοινοτικές θαλάσσιες μεταφορές, δεν λεω το αντίθετο, αλλά για πιο λόγο? Όχι λόγο ευρωκινήτρων, λόγο των Εφοπλιστών οι οποίοι «παίζουν» σε άλλο δικό τους επίπεδο. 

Η Ε.Ε. όπως βλέπουμε θέλει να ξεκινήσει μια στρατηγική προσέλκυσης καραβιών για ενδοκοινοτικές μεταφορές και βέβαια σε σύγκριση με τις επίγειες μεταφορές και κυρίως τη νταλίκα και άντε και κάτι λίγο το τρένο.
Οι στόχοι είναι καλοί αλλά τα κίνητρά τους για τον Εφοπλιστή είναι λίγο αστεία και θεωρώ πως η προσέγγιση ξεκινάει αρκετά λανθασμένα και από τα θέλω της Ε.Ε. χωρίς καμία και έρευνα ή αναφορά στο μπορώ. 

Μεγάλο παράδειγμα είναι οι υπάρχουσες υποδομές. ¶ντε και αναπτύσσονται οι θαλάσσιες μεταφορές, έχει το Rotterdam ή ο Πειραιάς τις υποδομές πχ τριπλασσιασμού της κίνησης εμπορευμάτων στα λιμάνια?? και ανφέρομαι σε μεγάλα λιμάνια χωρίς να μιλήσουμε για άλλα μικρότερα αλλά στρατηγικά σημεία.

Και έχω και άλλες ερωτήσεις και απορίες, καταρχάς το κόστος δεν θεωρώ πως είναι συγκρήσιμο, όταν θέλουμε να λέμε πως μεγάλος όγκος των επίγειων μεταφορών θα πάει από θάλασσα. 

Επίσης ο χρόνος παράδοσης - αποστολής εμπορευμάτων? Ούτε αυτό νομίζω πως είναι συγκρήσιμο γιατί μπαίνουν στη μέση και τα ευπαθή προϊόντα και τα παράγωγα αυτών. και ξαναλέω όταν μιλάμε για μεγάλους όγκους μεταφοράς από θάλασσα.

Και οι βιομηχανίες επίγειας μεταφοράς? Κάπως θα αντιδράσσουν δεν θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά.. Είναι και η αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες στη μέση. 

Για να μην μπερδέψω τη κουβέντα, να ξεκαθαρίσω πως οι ενδοκοινοτικές θαλάσσιες μεταφορές σίγουρα ανθίζουν, μεγαλώνουν και αναπτύσσονται αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι πως ότι γίνεται ή θα γίνει θα πραγματωθεί λόγω των Εφοπλιστών μονόπλευρα και όχι λόγω Ευρωκινήτρων. Οι προτάσεις και οι θέσεις τις Ε.Ε. που διάβασα και είχα ακούσα και παλαιότερα είναι εκτός προσδοκιών των Εφοπλιστών, απλά δεν πιστεύω πως στη παρούσσα φάση τους πολυενδιαφέρει, θα κάνουν ότι ήταν να κάνουν και αυτά της Ε.Ε. απλά δεν τους αγγίζουν, απλά λαμβάνουν μια καλή διάθεση της Ε.Ε. κοινώς βλέπω πως τα αρμόδια όργανα της  Ε.Ε  συνεδριάσαν, κουβέντιασαν καλά τα είπαν αλλά ακόμα μια φορά δεν πρέπει να ρώτησαν κάποιο Εφοπλιστή ή έστω Καπετάνιο.

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

..............

----------


## chrondi

Αγαπητέ φίλε, αυτή τη φωτογραφία την έβαλες για να δείξεις τις υφιστάμενες υποδομές στα ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια;
Οι ενδοευρωπαϊκές θαλάσσιες μεταφορές είναι πάντως σύνθετο πρόβλημα. Οι εσωτερικές πλωτές οδοί εξυπηρετούν μικρό μέρος της ενδοχώρας για τη διακίνηση των (όλο και σπανιότερων) φορτίων χύδην, ενώ το μέγεθος και το είδος των πλοίων του υπάρχοντος ευρωπαϊκού στόλου δεν επιτρέπουν ιδιαίτερη αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον του κλάδου θαλάσσιων ενδομεταφορών ... όσα και (ευρω)κίνητρα να δοθούν!

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Από λάθος μπήκε εδώ η φωτογραφία στο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης πήγαινε ...

----------

